# Windows 10: Jetzt kostenlos und legal bei Microsoft downloaden



## MichaelBonke (29. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Jetzt kostenlos und legal bei Microsoft downloaden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Jetzt kostenlos und legal bei Microsoft downloaden


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2015)

Irgendwas rät mir dazu, lieber noch zu warten.


----------



## The-Typhoon (29. Juli 2015)

Lieber bis in ca. 2 Wochen warten mit dem Upgrade, wenn man vor hat, auf Skylake mit neuem MB zu wechseln beim Launch? Ist ja noch immer nicht ganz klar ob man so essentielle Sachen wie CPU und Mainboard einfach tauschen kann ohne dass die Lizenz flöten geht oder?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Juli 2015)

Warum wird immer von kostenlos gesprochen? Man muss doch seine Windows-7/8-Lizenz eintauschen.


----------



## BiJay (29. Juli 2015)

Downloaden kann man es auch ohne irgendeine Lizenz völlig kostenlos.


----------



## Odin333 (29. Juli 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Irgendwas rät mir dazu, lieber noch zu warten.



Vielleicht war es MS selbst?
Windows 10: Unternehmenskunden sollen erst im Herbst upgraden - WinFuture.de


----------



## Emke (29. Juli 2015)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Ist ja noch immer nicht ganz klar ob man so essentielle Sachen wie CPU und Mainboard einfach tauschen kann ohne dass die Lizenz flöten geht oder?


Doch wurde geklärt. Generell ist es an die Hardware gebunden, aber Deutschland betrifft diesen Grundsatz nicht.


----------



## dist0erbed (29. Juli 2015)

Was mich interessieren würde ist, was mit Lizenzen ist, die man über Dreamsprak erhalten hat (Schule oder Studium). Kann man die auch dazu verwenden, um Win10 zu installieren? Ich hätte da nämlich noch ne Win8 Lizenz, die ich dann gerne umwandeln würde, bin aber jetzt nicht sicher ob das klappt. Ich habe nämlich keinen Zugang zum Dreamspark mehr und kann mir nicht einfach Win10 von dort downloaden.


----------



## Icetrack (29. Juli 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Doch wurde geklärt. Generell ist es an die Hardware gebunden, aber Deutschland betrifft diesen Grundsatz nicht.



Dann kann ich also jetzt mein Windwos 7 Pro, welches zur Zeit als virtuelle Maschine im VMWare Player läuft, zu Windwos 10 upgraden und das dann später trotzdem noch "physisch" auf meinem Rechner installieren und auch problemlos aktivieren?
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Hradware ID in der VM ne andere ist als wenn ich es ganz normal auf dem PC installiert hätte. Aber für den Fall, dass dem so wäre.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

Icetrack schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Hardware ID in der VM ne andere ist als wenn ich es ganz normal auf dem PC installiert hätte. Aber für den Fall, dass dem so wäre.


Hardware und VM sind verschiedene Rechner = 2 Lizenzen, also: Nein.


----------



## Icetrack (29. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hardware und VM sind verschiedene Rechner = 2 Lizenzen, also: Nein.



Müsste es dann nicht Ja heißen? Also das die IDs andere sind. Oder zielte die Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich es später auch noch normal installiert aktivieren kann. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, wäre es ja aber nicht zutreffend, dass die Hardwarebindung hier in Deutschland egal ist.


----------



## Emke (29. Juli 2015)

Icetrack schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Hradware ID in der VM ne andere ist als wenn ich es ganz normal auf dem PC installiert hätte. Aber für den Fall, dass dem so wäre.


Sollte kein Problem sein. Lies dir diesen FAQ durch, steht eh alles drin:
Windows 10: von Hardwarebindung bis Updatezwang - ComputerBase


----------



## TheSinner (29. Juli 2015)

Solange die Updates Pflicht sind und es noch keine, ganz gleich wie geartete oder halblegale, Modifikation das entfernen kann kommt mir Win 10 nicht aufs System. Sorry aber ich bin dann doch schon mündig und volljährig und so.

Wird aber sicher nicht lang dauern bis das jemand geknackt hat und entsprechende Konfigurationen gemacht werden können um das zu verhindern


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

Icetrack schrieb:


> Müsste es dann nicht Ja heißen? Also das die IDs andere sind. Oder zielte die Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich es später auch noch normal installiert aktivieren kann. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, wäre es ja aber nicht zutreffend, dass die Hardwarebindung hier in Deutschland egal ist.


Die Frage war doch:_ "Dann kann ich also jetzt mein Windwos 7 Pro ... als virtuelle Maschine im VMWare Player läuft, zu Windwos 10 upgraden und das dann später trotzdem noch "physisch" auf meinem Rechner installieren und auch problemlos aktivieren?"_

Nein, kannst du nicht, denn das sind 2 verschiedene Rechner. Du brauchst also 2 Lizenzen: eine für die VM und eine für den Rechner selber.

Die Hardwarebindung mag in DE egal sein, aber dennoch, darfst du nur auf einem Rechner gleichzeitig diese *eine *Win10 Lizenz installieren. 
Es sei denn, du hast bspweise eine Win7 Vollversion und eine Win8 Vollversion - die kannst du natürlich einzeln unabhängig voneinander auf *zwei *Win10 Lizenzen upgraden und  in der VM und "real" nutzen.


----------



## Icetrack (29. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage war doch:_ "Dann kann ich also jetzt mein Windwos 7 Pro ... als virtuelle Maschine im VMWare Player läuft, zu Windwos 10 upgraden und das dann später trotzdem noch "physisch" auf meinem Rechner installieren und auch problemlos aktivieren?"_
> 
> Nein, kannst du nicht, denn das sind 2 verschiedene Rechner. Du brauchst also 2 Lizenzen: eine für die VM und eine für den Rechner selber.
> 
> ...



Natürlich wird das Windows in der VM dann vorher gelöscht. Ich dachte das wäre klar, hätte es vielleicht deutlich machen sollen.  Ich habe jetzt phyisch ein Win 7 home installiert. Das bleibt auch für immer Windows 7. Ich werde das aber irgendwann virtualisieren und dann Windwos 10 pro ganz normal auf dem Rechner installieren und aus der VM entfernen, so dass die einmal-Lizenz nazürlich auch immer nur 1x in Verwendung ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juli 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist etwas länger zu warten meistens die klügere Alternative. 
Man hat ja vom heutigen Tag an schließlich ein ganzes Jahr Zeit, um in aller Ruhe zu wechseln.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juli 2015)

Microsoft macht es einem hier wirklich nicht leicht (vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur alt?). Ich hatte ursprünglich vor, mir die USB-Version zu kaufen (um flexibel mit der Installation, auch nach Hardwarewechsel oder nem ganz neuen Rechner zu sein), aber die gibt's bis heute nicht bei amazon zu kaufen. Ich hab zwar ein Tool gefunden, mit dem ich einen eigenen USB Stick zur Installation erstellen kann, aber wo kann ich offiziell und legal die Lizenzen/Keys kaufen (nicht nur für mich, ich will auch einen für meine Mutter kaufen, die immer noch mit Win XP herumhantiert)?

Mit der kostenlosen Upgrade-Funktion ist es nicht möglich, Win10 auf ner zweiten Partition zu installieren, während Win7 auf der Laufwerk C erstmal das Hauptsystem bleibt, oder? Ein No-Return-Upgrade ist mir nämlich im Moment noch zu riskant, weil viele Programme, Treiber usw. sicher erstmal ihre Win10 Kinderkrankheiten überwinden müssen.


----------



## Icetrack (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe das Upgrade in der VM erfolgreich durchgeführt, sprich Windows 10 ist installiert und läuft, kann allerdings nicht aktivieren. Ein Fehlercode wird dabei nicht ausgegeben, sondern nur gesagt ich soll es später nochmal versuchen. Geht das noch jemandem so?


----------



## Lawry (29. Juli 2015)

Für die Neu-Installation via ISO muss ich aber zumindest einmal den Upgrad-Prozess durchgemacht haben, damit die WIN7/WIN8- Lizenz umgewandelt wurde, richtig?


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2015)

Zumindest bietet MS ziemlich schnell eine ISO an. Auch die Server scheinen flott zu arbeiten. Download hat bei mir keine 10 Minuten gedauert (32MBit Leitung).

Download Tool runterladen. Das Tool ist 20 MB Groß. Anklicken/Ausführen und jeweilige Download Optionen auswählen und dann WIN 10 runterladen.
Wird in einem Ordner mit Namen $Windows.~WS abgelegt.
Nach Download (also wenn ihr ISO gewählt habt) habt ihr im Tool die Auswahl von den Dateien die ISO Datei erstellen zu lassen, oder das ganze gleich auf DVD zu brennen. Könnt auch beides machen.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2015)

Lawry schrieb:


> Für die Neu-Installation via ISO muss ich aber zumindest einmal den Upgrad-Prozess durchgemacht haben, damit die WIN7/WIN8- Lizenz umgewandelt wurde, richtig?



Nein, siehe hier in der MS FAQ. Es reicht deine Serien Nummer von Win 7/8 zu haben. Brauchst also nicht den Umweg des Upgrades zu gehen. Wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe.



PS: Allerdings stehen auf diversen Seiten gerade andere Infos. Also am besten ein wenig warten bis klarheit herrscht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß ist etwas länger zu warten meistens die klügere Alternative.
> Man hat ja vom heutigen Tag an schließlich ein ganzes Jahr Zeit, um in aller Ruhe zu wechseln.


Ich hab Windows 10 schon seit fast einem Jahr auf meinem Rechner. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt damit. Ich weiß das heute Release ist, allerdings gibts doch schon ewig Preview Versionen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich hab Windows 10 schon seit fast einem Jahr auf meinem Rechner. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt damit. Ich weiß das heute Release ist, allerdings gibts doch schon ewig Preview Versionen.



Ich fand, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie ein OS so dermaßen spannend, dass ich mich dafür wirklich begeistern konnte. Das ist für mich einfach nur ein Teil der notwendigen "Infrastruktur" meines Rechners. 

Üblicherweise wechsle ich dann das Betriebssystem, wenn ich ein größeres Hardware-Upgrade durchführe.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich fand, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie ein OS so dermaßen spannend, dass ich mich dafür wirklich begeistern konnte. Das ist für mich einfach nur ein Teil der notwendigen "Infrastruktur" meines Rechners.
> 
> Üblicherweise wechsle ich dann das Betriebssystem, wenn ich ein größeres Hardware-Upgrade durchführe.



Ein neues DirectX ist schon interessant für Gamer finde Ich. 
Da Ich durchs Insider Programm Windows 10 Pro 64bit nun gratis habe kann Ich mich nicht beschweren.
Ist immerhin seit über 20 Jahren mein erstes legales Windows dann.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ein neues DirectX ist schon interessant für Gamer finde Ich.
> Da Ich durchs Insider Programm Windows 10 Pro 64bit nun gratis habe kann Ich mich nicht beschweren.
> Ist immerhin seit über 20 Jahren mein erstes legales Windows dann.



Interessanterweise bietet mir dieser "Upgrade-Assistent" ebenfalls Windows 10 Pro an, obwohl ich nur Win 7 Home Premium habe.


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Interessanterweise bietet mir dieser "Upgrade-Assistent" ebenfalls Windows 10 Pro an, obwohl ich nur Win 7 Home Premium habe.


Du hast ja ein Jahr Zeit dich zu entscheiden.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Du hast ja ein Jahr Zeit dich zu entscheiden.



Die Entscheidung ist ja schon gefallen, nur warte ich noch das nächste Hardware Upgrade ab - was faktisch sowieso mit einer kompletten Neuinstallation einhergehen wird.


----------



## Chronik (29. Juli 2015)

Hat den schon wer die Möglichkeit beim Schopfe gepacket und seine "alte" Windows 7/8/8.1 (gehen auch Vista, XP und ältere Lizensen?) Lizens gegen eine Win 10 Linzens getauscht???

Und wie ist Win 10, merkbar schneller als Win7 (was das booten angeht)? Wie ist der Desktop gestaltet gibt es wieder ein START-Button und kann man wenn man es will sein Win 10 so anpassen das man ein altes Start Menü hat (wie bei z.B. bei XP) (also ohne diese Apps, ...)?


----------



## DISKOROLF (29. Juli 2015)

4, 5 artikel über windows 10, wow.
und ich dachte nur microsoft und die nsa haben sehr sehr großes interesse daran, dass alle das neue kostenlose windows benutzen. 
pc games auch?


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2015)

Bei der Überschrift fragte ich mich komischerweise ob es Windows 10 denn auch kostenpflichtig aber illegal von Microsoft gibt.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß ist etwas länger zu warten meistens die klügere Alternative.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juli 2015)

Die habe ich ja zum Glück schon gefunden.


----------



## The-Typhoon (29. Juli 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Doch wurde geklärt. Generell ist es an die Hardware gebunden, aber Deutschland betrifft diesen Grundsatz nicht.


oh echt? Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen... Naja aber glaube ein Upgrade jetzt auf Win 10 macht bei mir dennoch keinen Sinn, da ich in 2 Wochen wenn Skylake und neues MB da ist, ja eh neu installieren muss oder?

Oder könnte ich jetzt upgraden auf Win 10 und in 2 Wochen per ISO ne Neuinstallation machen mit Skylake?


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2015)

Windows 10: Monatliche Gebühren für werbefreie Solitaire Collection

Win 10 jetzt mit eingebauter Werbung und Pay to Win Abo (Boni bei Kartenspielen)


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Windows 10: Monatliche Gebühren für werbefreie Solitaire Collection
> 
> Win 10 jetzt mit eingebauter Werbung und Pay to Win Abo (Boni bei Kartenspielen)



Wer spielt schon Solitär ?


----------



## Holyangel (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage, wenn mir Win 10 jetzt nicht gefällt, kann ich dann wieder zurück auf meine Win 7 Version (durch neuinstallation)?
Und wenn ich einen neuen Rechner kaufe, kann ich dann die Win 10 lizenz dort auch installieren (und auf den alten Rechner löschen)?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Juli 2015)

oooooooooookaaaaay...bei mir sind die Win 10 Kacheln verschwunden, ohne jede weitere Meldung. Mal sehen wann da was kommt


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Juli 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hat den schon wer die Möglichkeit beim Schopfe gepacket und seine "alte" Windows 7/8/8.1 (gehen auch Vista, XP und ältere Lizensen?) Lizens gegen eine Win 10 Linzens getauscht???
> 
> Und wie ist Win 10, merkbar schneller als Win7 (was das booten angeht)? Wie ist der Desktop gestaltet gibt es wieder ein START-Button und kann man wenn man es will sein Win 10 so anpassen das man ein altes Start Menü hat (wie bei z.B. bei XP) (also ohne diese Apps, ...)?



Lizenzen < Win 7 SP1 erhalten kein gratis Upgrade.
Startbutton gibt es seit Win 8.1.
Apps kkann man aus dem Startmenü auch entfernen.
Bootzeit ist seit Win 8 geringer als die von 7.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Windows 10: Monatliche Gebühren für werbefreie Solitaire Collection
> 
> Win 10 jetzt mit eingebauter Werbung und Pay to Win Abo (Boni bei Kartenspielen)



Das ist jetzt schon dreist. Diese kleinen Spielen gehören zumindest für mich eher zum Service.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juli 2015)

Puh das läuft ja gar nicht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, Win 10 IS0 gezogen, Festplatte plattgemacht--->nimmt den Windows 7 Key nicht an. Gut, hätte ich vorher mal durchlesen sollen. Windows 7 Dvd eingeleget, Laufgwerk raucht ab und spuckt die Dvd nicht mehr aus. USB Stick mit Windows 7 bricht mit Fehlermeldung ab.
Externes DVD Laufwerk + Win 7 DVD geliehen und neu installiert. Win 10 update gestartet, bricht bei 100% ab, weil Win 7 noch nicht final aktiviert war. Natürlich muss das Update neu runtergeladen werden, weil es ja zu einfach gewesen, wäre die Daten auf der Platte zu lassen. Download ist mittlerweile elend langsam, bin nach 50 Minuten bei 10%.

Fazit: Never touch a running system


----------



## GhostDog-09 (29. Juli 2015)

OK Windows 10 läuft bei mir ohne Probleme meine Hardware wurde komplett erkannt Kacheln sind schon weg .

Mainboard : Asus H97+, Asus Xonar Essence STX (Soundkarte), Xeon 1231 V3, 6 Jahre alter Scanner von Canon..Virenscanner und Passwortmanager sind auch mit rüber gekommen, selbst mein Desktop Bild.^^

Das war einfach
Array


----------



## alu355 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bedanke mich hier und jetzt schon im Vorraus ganz artig bei all den lieben Betatestern, die für mich ein Jahr lang einen guten Teil der Probleme bezüglich Win10 ausmerzen.


----------



## inofox (29. Juli 2015)

Brauche ich um das zu Installieren einen Windows 7 Productkey ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Juli 2015)

inofox schrieb:


> Brauche ich um das zu Installieren einen Windows 7 Productkey ?



Du brauchst ein installiertes und aktiviertes Windows 7 SP1 oder Windows 8.1.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2015)

Kann hier noch jemand nicht 144 Hertz einstellen? Ging vorher problemlos, jetzt gibt es bei mir die Option nicht mehr.


----------



## stawacz (29. Juli 2015)

hieß es nich,das win10 selbst für besitzer geknackter versionen kostenlos sein soll?soll natürlich nich heißen das ich eine hab,,ich frag nur


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> hieß es nich,das win10 selbst für besitzer geknackter versionen kostenlos sein soll?soll natürlich nich heißen das ich eine hab,,ich frag nur







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnJ7uOK4nYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ChrisDeBear (29. Juli 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann hier noch jemand nicht 144 Hertz einstellen? Ging vorher problemlos, jetzt gibt es bei mir die Option nicht mehr.



Klar ist es noch vorhanden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imgur


----------



## hawkytonk (30. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon dreist. Diese kleinen Spielen gehören zumindest für mich eher zum Service.


Was hast du denn? Microsoft hat doch gemeint, dass sie sich mehr ums Zocken auf dem PC kümmern wollen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juli 2015)

Habe soeben auch erfolgreich mein Upgrade durchgeführt und ich bin doch sehr erstaunt wie geschmeidig das alles abgelaufen ist.
Vor allem wie so gut wie alle meine Einstellungen noch immer vorhanden sind, hat mich stark beeindruckt.
Einzig den Nvidia-Treiber musste ich manuell auf den neuesten Stand bringen, damit er meine drei Monitore richtig erkennt.
Bisher sind mir auch keine nicht funktionierenden Programme aufgefallen.
Meine digitalen Post-its (Kurznotzien) sind auch noch immer alle da.
Das neue Design der Fenster ist kurz gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das dürfte spätestens morgen auch vorbei sein.
Kurz um, ich bin vom Upgrade bisher recht begeistert und auch sehr zufrieden damit, wie wenig ich mich umstellen muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe soeben auch erfolgreich mein Upgrade durchgeführt und ich bin doch sehr erstaunt wie geschmeidig das alles abgelaufen ist.
> Vor allem wie so gut wie alle meine Einstellungen noch immer vorhanden sind, hat mich stark beeindruckt.
> Einzig den Nvidia-Treiber musste ich manuell auf den neuesten Stand bringen, damit er meine drei Monitore richtig erkennt.
> Bisher sind mir auch keine nicht funktionierenden Programme aufgefallen.
> ...


Wie sieht es sonst mit der allgemeinen Hardware-Erkennung aus? Funktioniert alles ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen?

Und spürt man einen Geschwindigkeits-Unterschied beim Booten verglichen mit dem vorherigen OS?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es sonst mit der allgemeinen Hardware-Erkennung aus? Funktioniert alles ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen?



Alles bestens.
Maus, Tastatur usw, laufen mit den bisher installierten Treibern.
Nur Grafikkarte musste ich wie gesagt einen neuen installieren.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und spürt man einen Geschwindigkeits-Unterschied beim Booten verglichen mit dem vorherigen OS?



Mein OS läuft auf einer SSD und bootet entsprechend sehr flott.
Das hat es aber auch mit Windows 7,
Ob es nun 1 oder 2 Sekunden schneller geht, kann ich da kaum feststellen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

Übernimmt Win10 die gesamte Treiberbibliothek von Win7 ?

Ich habe noch nen canon flachbrettscanner von 2007 der von win7 komplett erkannt wird und noch alles gut ist nur halt die sorgen das mit win 10 nicht mehr unterstützt wird weil ab 8.1 alles ja so neu und anders ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juli 2015)

Es scheint bisher auf jeden Fall so.
Allerdings habe ich auch kein so "altes" Gerät am Rechner.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Übernimmt Win10 die gesamte Treiberbibliothek von Win7 ?
> 
> Ich habe noch nen canon flachbrettscanner von 2007 der von win7 komplett erkannt wird und noch alles gut ist nur halt die sorgen das mit win 10 nicht mehr unterstützt wird weil ab 8.1 alles ja so neu und anders ist



Also mein alter Epson Drucker/Scanner (2005) funktioniert einwandfrei unter windows 10. lief aber auch unter 8 problemlos. Wäre ja schlimm wenn man ein funktionierendes Gerät tauschen müsste nur weil das Betriebssystem es nicht erkennt. Ich weiß soll alles schon vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wäre ja schlimm wenn man ein funktionierendes Gerät tauschen müsste nur weil das Betriebssystem es nicht erkennt.



Ich hatte früher mal einen richtig dicken Flachbettscanner, der noch über SCSI-Karte angeschlossen wurde, falls das noch jemand kennt.
Jedenfalls war der ab Win 7 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, weil es einfach keine neuen Treiber mehr dafür gab.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Also mein alter Epson Drucker/Scanner (2005) funktioniert einwandfrei unter windows 10. lief aber auch unter 8 problemlos. Wäre ja schlimm wenn man ein funktionierendes Gerät tauschen müsste nur weil das Betriebssystem es nicht erkennt. Ich weiß soll alles schon vorgekommen sein.


Meinem Windows muß ich schon seit Jahren und mindestens 2 Versionen vorlügen, daß ich einen Lide*6*0 Scanner hätte, weil es keine  passenden Treiber für den Lide*5*0 gibt. Dann funktioniert der aber auch.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (30. Juli 2015)

So ich muss MS nach meinem Ärger gestern jetzt doch Mal loben, die Probleme gestern waren ja im Endeffekt hausgemacht. Das Update von meinem frisch installiertem Windows 7 hat problemlos geklappt, Windows 10 hat JEDES Gerät erkannt und die Treiber installiert. Selbst uralte Hündchen, die Windows 7 nicht erkannt hat. Naja selber schuld, wenn man sich vorher nicht informiert.


----------



## smutjesmooth (30. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher mal einen richtig dicken Flachbettscanner, der noch über SCSI-Karte angeschlossen wurde, falls das noch jemand kennt.
> Jedenfalls war der ab Win 7 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, weil es einfach keine neuen Treiber mehr dafür gab.


Da kann Ich ja froh sein das mein Drucker/ Scanner via USB angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. Juli 2015)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Klar ist es noch vorhanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, ist es nicht. Da habe ich natürlich zuerst geguckt. Zeigt aber nur 64 (Was ist denn das für eine Zahl?) Hertz an.

Auch meine Grafikkarte scheint er nicht zu erkennen. Also bei mir bisher alles andere als smooth.

edit: 3 Neustarts haben das Problem behoben.


----------



## Madajnun (30. Juli 2015)

Danke für den hinweis


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hat der Umstieg auch wunderbar funktioniert. Das ging schon fast zu glatt. [emoji6]

Ich musste auch nur, wie hier bereits erwähnt, die NVIDIA-Treiber aktualisieren.


----------

